# How to Increase the Out Puts of a Stereo



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Not really home theater related just thought someone on here may know. 

I had a old stereo receiver running 4 indoor speakers and 2 outdoor, upgraded the stereo and it only has 4 out puts. If I double them up I am worried I will do damage and doesn't sound good. So is there a device that will increase the out puts. I remember something years ago like a splitter amplifier, basically a box that had one input but 4 to 6 outputs. 

Any suggestions, Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You're asking about an impedance matching speaker selector. The do exist and very in price from about $50 up to around $400. They are passive and require no amplification.

You may want to look into one that has volume control so you can adjust the volume on each speaker pair individually. 

With only 3 pairs of speakers it will work quite well. If you were going with say 6+ pair I'd suggest a multizone amp.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Could you suggestion products, or brands?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Niles and Russound


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mtn-tech (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a Parasound Z-Select speaker selector and Niles passive volume controls in the rooms with the speakers. There are also speaker selectors that have the volume controls built into them, but then all the volume controls are centralized in one location - these are more for "balancing" the whole house volume.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mtn-tech said:


> I have a Parasound Z-Select speaker selector and Niles passive volume controls in the rooms with the speakers. There are also speaker selectors that have the volume controls built into them, but then all the volume controls are centralized in one location - these are more for "balancing" the whole house volume.


Good point about balancing volumes. The thing to remember is that as you switch rooms on/off from the selector you'll change the overall volume across all sub-zones.


----------

